# Severed Hand ( Photoshop Tutorial )



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 21, 2005)

Source : *www.escrappers.com/specialfxhand.htm

Note : If seeing Blood and Gore makes you feel sick then please do not     read ahead 

1. Take a photo (or scan it) of your hand.

2. Extract it from the background


*img160.echo.cx/img160/1363/hand12dz.jpg

3. Give it a "nice" random cut.

4. Make it look lifeless, by Desaturating the Reds and Magentas. If the fingernails are visible, make them darker.


*img145.echo.cx/img145/6249/hand20ax.jpg


The gore part begins here... you can take a photo of "meat" (sorry!) but I would not recommend scanning a t-bone.

5. On a new Layer, fill a "flesh" selection with red and add pieces of "fat" with the paintbrush... I'm no butcher, so I made it with my signature brush. 

The colors are #AE1317 and #F0B08F.


*img145.echo.cx/img145/8491/hand0010hm.jpg


6. Use the Turbulence Tool  in Liquify (SHIFT+CTRL+X).


*img145.echo.cx/img145/8954/hand0023kz.jpg


7. You can blend the colors by using the Blur Tool and add a little depth with the Burn Tool.


*img145.echo.cx/img145/1066/hand0034vc.jpg


8. Place and adjust the Flesh layer behind the severed hand.


*img145.echo.cx/img145/5173/hand36aj.jpg


9. Injuries:
A) Bruise: Smudge/Blur red brush on a new layer.
B) Abrasion: paint with a Disolve Brush, then Blur.
C) Cuts and Blood: Paint with red, add textures. The Burn Color Mode seems to work best for this....and don't forget the stitches.


*img145.echo.cx/img145/1059/hand3bruises9pb.jpg


The Final Image : 


*img145.echo.cx/img145/2638/handfinal6qz.jpg


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 21, 2005)

wow, that's cool. i think we have enough tuts here for a version 1 compilation now


----------



## Chirag (Jun 21, 2005)

Man i will surley try it


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow Man.........

Great .........

Good for newbies like us.............


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice post ... Have to chck this out in Photoshop.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 29, 2005)

Good


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 29, 2005)

Good


----------



## olly (Jul 4, 2005)

It is Superb


----------

